# Jackson MI High Kill shelter



## ruby55 (Mar 24, 2009)

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/18571490

Is there anyone from GRRoM or GRIN on today? Please check it out.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Please go ahead and email the PF post to the rescues groups! You can find their contact info here:

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## RachelsGoldens (Jan 23, 2011)

Golden Retriever Rescue Resource has already called. I am in Battle Creek, MI even though we show up in Toledo.

Thanks,

Rachel


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Does he need to be pulled tomorrow morning? I'm 20 minutes away.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I got this response from Great Lakes GRR :

_We contacted them three days ago and are moving him Friday after his neuter..._

_Wendy Mickle, CIC_
_Intake Coordinator_
_Great Lakes Golden Retriever Rescue_


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Okay, that's great. Keep me in mind if you come across others.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Glad*

So glad that Great Lakes Golden Ret. Rescue is getting him tomorrow.
Beautiful Boy!


----------

